# GERD or some other problem?



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi, I've just got a question and I'm wondering if I can get some advice - I'm not trying to replace my physician, of course, but I've been to doctor after doctor and they keep telling me there's "nothing wrong" with me, except for GERD that is, evidently, rather severe in nature.Well, let me back up... I had an EGD done in August of '06 and one in February of this year. Both times the doctor (different one each time) said I just had GERD (well, at least the first time I had a colonscopy done as well and they also made the diagnosis of IBS, but that's not what I'm concerned about now...). The reason I had a second EGD done was because I wanted to know, first of all, if the PPI's were actually helping (i.e. healing the erosions in my esophagus). The second reason (and the more important one by far) was to determine the cause of my spitting up blood on occasion (since Sept. '07). It's not like it's all the time, in fact it seems to happen most often when I eat things I'm not supposed to (i.e. like drink a soda). In fact on at least 3 of the occasions when I did this I know I was having soda beforehand... But, in any event it worries me because - of course, it's a worrying symptom - but even more than that, it sometimes even seems to happen when I'm eating things that you wouldn't think would cause reflux... like oatmeal and toast, for example. But the doctors ruled out both esophageal cancer and stomach ulcers - twice now - and so I'm really at a loss as to why this is happening...So anyway, here's really what I want to know... I oftentimes have chest pains not directly in the center of my chest - but instead, they are oftentimes more towards the right side - far away from where the esophagus itself actually is (I think anyway, the last time I took anatomy was in high school







) *So I guess what I'm wondering is whether or not severe GERD can cause chest pains that are not simply localized at the area where the esophagus actually is located... *I know I've read GERD can cause chest pains, but I figured they'd be around the heart area (i.e. that's why they call it _heart_burn, after all). Anyway any info would be appreciated... I've tried looking this up on the internet but can never really find exactly the answer I need... and the only other thing I seem to find on the internet when I'm looking for diseases that match my symptoms (since I don't have esophageal cancer nor a stomach ulcer...) is lung cancer - which is odd because I've never smoked, never really been around smokers, and am only 21 years old. But it seems to be the only thing that matches, especially when I read things like:


http://mesothelioma.everything-fine.com/?s=sputum said:


> Treat pain in the right rib region and shortness of breath due to accumulation of fluid as warning signals of cancer of the lung. When you notice any of them, visit your physician for a thorough check-up.


and it really starts to worry me...Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

Good Morning! Just wanted to reply and let you know i have same pain - same place - have had every test they do lol - ekg ,stress test,dye imaging, tube down the throat , just had echo cardiagram and mri .... all came back that pain is from acid reflux and panic attacks ..... i have no health insurance so had to pay for all these out of pocket which sucked but now at least i dont wonder ....im so sorry your going thru this worry ,if you have insurance or can afford to pay cash - go get some more tests done just to rule things out so you feel better  its amazing to me that somthing so silly seeming as acid reflux can cause all this pain but there ya have it. really hope you feel better soon . take care !







Kerry


----------

